

Tell HN: Friendly tip: Include upgrade option from sign up page. - spencerfry

We just re-designed our website and added the option of signing up directly to our paid plan Whoo! from the sign up page:<p>See: http://carbonmade.com/signup<p>Previously you had to sign up for a Meh account before upgrading to Whoo! Now just about 50% of new Whoo! accounts come from people signing up directly from the sign up page rather than upgrading from Meh.
======
drivingsouth
does that get reflected on more month-to-month sales?

~~~
spencerfry
Yup! Our new site has only been up and running for 9 days, but already seeing
an influx in upgrades. It's too early to tell if that's from the new design,
but I believe it's being able to upgrade immediately.

